
Show HN: App that relieves stress, depression and other psychological issues - onvel
http://zenifyapp.com
======
eivarv
Looks interesting, but If I were you I'd move the "Science behind" up from the
footer to emphasize it more – not to mention actually present (or link to)
evidence for your claims. Not only with regards to mindfulness itself, but
also with regards to your app doing the same things in the same way that is
proven to have certain benefits in research.

After all, the claims under "Live More Consciously" either have a basis in
reality or not; and if not, you should not be making them, not to mention that
certain wording might have legal repercussions in this case (look into this).

~~~
onvel
Hi Eivarv, thanks for your suggestion. While I agree with your arguments, I
have to say that mentioning all scientific evidence will take a lot of space
on the page, which from the marketing point of view we cannot afford. We'll
try to see if there is a way to bypass this limitation, maybe just a few
keywords with links to respectful studies or something like that..

